# I need sleep!!!



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

“Sometimes I lie awake at night, and ask, ‘Where have I gone wrong?’ Then a voice says to me, ‘This is going to take more than one night.’”
- Charles M. Schultz

been six months and still haven't figured it out...


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah just got my a script of time released ambien so hopefuly I can get an entire night of sleep.I am usualy a dead sleeper but latley every single noise in the middle of the night wakes me up.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

DjF, work on letting go of a need for answers. I find it very helpful to pass on my burdens to God at night (and during the day, if I'm obsessing)--He always takes them! I know that anything I cannot handle will somehow disappear until I can. You might need medical help-6 mo means you could be depressed, so talk to your doctor. But start working on the mental strategies, too, so that you have a better skill-set for the next "surprise" that knocks you for a loop. God bless.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Sisters...depressed, yea most likely, but when I'm already fighting an addiction to alcohol, I'm not going looking for anything else for a crutch...it's up to me...

God and I am working toward an understanding, but everytime I get close, seems like a train runs me over...I understand this is a "me" problem, God does his thing and I need to accept it 100%, accept him 100%...I'm working on it...

I'm also done looking for answers because it seems like I don't know what the questions were in the first place...last Saturday we spent the night alone and had loud passionate love together, then talked half the night...she wanted to fix things and get back together...

next thing I know, she wants to buy the 16 year old a junk car, I say no, lets spend more and buy a car that will get him through college...and now she wants nothing to do with me...

I no longer search for answers cause I don't know what the questions are, which puts me on hold with the Lord cause I get angry...and I reaallllyyy want a beer!


----------



## Momof2inMT (Apr 9, 2011)

I had to re-post that quote on FB. I love it, lol


----------



## Momof2inMT (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm also done looking for answers because it seems like I don't know what the questions were in the first place..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------That definitely has been going rounds in my head, too. Peace of mind is a foreign concept, it seems =(


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Momof2inMT said:


> I'm also done looking for answers because it seems like I don't know what the questions were in the first place..
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------That definitely has been going rounds in my head, too. Peace of mind is a foreign concept, it seems =(


you think of a question, but it turns out to be the wrong question !
I still only sleep 2 or 3 hrs at a time, but at least I am getting 6 or so hrs sleep a night now, rather than the 2, maybe 3.


----------



## Momof2inMT (Apr 9, 2011)

The only way I am able to sleep for more than 2 hours at a time is with the help of sleeping aids! I have tried sleeping on the couch, bed, floor, it isn't location keeping me from sleeping anyway, lol


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

Trazodone for sleep. Very effective and not habit forming. First couple weeks on it were strange with VERY VERY vivid dreams. I mean I could recall every last detail and feelings from dreams days before.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I had been sleeping only 3 hours at night, then tossing and turning with the awful thoughts in my head. Doctor gave me sleeping pills but didn't like how they made me feel. Then something miraculous happened on Friday night. I started to accept that my marriage is probably over, there wasn't much I could do about it, but I'm going to be okay anyhow. I slept well that night and have been doing better since. Even after H sent an email asking about how to resolve "our situation". Yeah, a little hard to accept you are getting a divorce when your spineless estranged spouse can't even sit down face to face and tell you what he wants and why. Maybe he'll grow some balls one day and sit down with me. Or maybe he's afraid his affair will come out!


----------

